# Three weeks in the Alps



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

We are planning our first motorhome trip abroad with our two children this summer. We have caravanned in France previously when we went to the Loire region. We travel with friends who also have children.

This year we have chosen to spend 3 weeks, inc travelling to and from home, the Alps. As our holidays can't be taken together we plan on meeting at lake Annecy and spending 5 days at the lake. We will have at least a week on our own in the Alps 

Other than Annecy our only other definate planned stop will be a visit to the aire at L'Alpe d-Huez as I want to cycle the famous mountain stage.

We had considered Chamonix but it does get the best reviews so may give that a miss.

Open to recommendations as to where you would go had you just 3 weeks in the area we have chosen.....


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

To be honest, last summer, we went to Annecy and we were so disappointed  It was very busy, extremely touristy and worst of all the aire is very small with no view and totally crap  And we couldn't find anywhere to park, even for a few minutes!
http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/2307

We moved on to Aix les Bains, where the aire is in a good spot, right by the park which borders the lac and it was free 8) 
For us, there was no comparison and we will not be returning to Annecy, but will to Aix les Bains.
I would have a re think, but obviously different people like different things.

https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/..._prop=image&fr=mcafee&va=aix+les+bains+france

http://www.campercontact.com/fr/campersite/detail/id/18506

Further south is St Croix de Verdon, with a nice aire

http://www.provenceweb.fr/e/alaupro/stecroix/stecroix.htm

http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/2328


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Been to Annecy a few times and love it.

Annecy is very busy but (in my opinion) also quite scenic.

I'd agree, the Aire close to Annecy is poor but there are several campsites on the banks of the lake. There is also a good Aire at Lathuile at the south endof the lake (GPS N45deg 47.689min, E6deg 12.468min). It's not to everyone's taste... it's on the small holding of a local producer. Low ampage hook up and good services.

Sounds like you're into cycling and there's an excellent and very safe cycle track running all the way from Annecy for well over twenty miles to the south, towards Alberville (don't know if it goes all the way to Alberville).

Plenty of activities on the lake for the kids.

I'd thoroughly recommend it.

Mike.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

We did the Alps trip last year. We spent a week at Annercy in the aire there they are right it is small with no view. Annercy is an amazing place. We also stopped at Morzine and Les Gets lovely places to visit


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the postings.

We intend to book at the Au Coeur Du Lac campsite for our stay as the children want to canoe on the lake and swim there. The cycle path nearby adds to the value of paying for the campsite. 

Aix Les Bains also looks nice


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Summer Camping*

We are on the Campsite at Samoens at present- In the summer there is an outdoor swimming pool with large slide just 5 mins walk from the site.
The site gates lead into a park with childrens play area, there are also lots of paths suitable for your cycling.

They do take ACSI but not sure of the dates in the summer.

Sue


----------



## chipster (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Summer Camping*



SteveandSue said:


> We are on the Campsite at Samoens at present- In the summer there is an outdoor swimming pool with large slide just 5 mins walk from the site.
> The site gates lead into a park with childrens play area, there are also lots of paths suitable for your cycling.
> 
> They do take ACSI but not sure of the dates in the summer.
> ...


Nice place. Done a lot of mountain biking in the grand massif area in the past.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

If you van's not too long (there is one tight hairpin) have a night or two at Camping la Frene in Les Gets. Watch the sunset over Mt Blanc.

http://www.alpensport-hotel.com/uk/le-camping-en-ete.php#le-camping-en-ete.php

Booking essential, I'm afraid.

Amazed to see they even have a pool now - didn't think that had that much flat ground.


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

subfiver said:


> If you van's not too long (there is one tight hairpin) have a night or two at Camping la Frene in Les Gets. Watch the sunset over Mt Blanc.
> 
> http://www.alpensport-hotel.com/uk/le-camping-en-ete.php#le-camping-en-ete.php
> 
> ...


We are 7.9m long so could be problematical, but thanks the recommendation.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A tip from an ex truckie :lol: 
Extra length means an extra shunt, and possibly, somewhere that an overhang is OK.
Our van is 7.75 with cycles, and never found anywhere it cant get.
As long as the width and height gets through :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I also like the aire at Lathuile which is at the bottom end of the lake and about 9 miles from Annecy town so secondary transport is a good idea.

Annecy town is lovely and has a superb market. I am afraid on this occasion I am going to disagree with Grath. I think Annecy is best experienced when its busy. 14th of July (Bastile day) its just crammed and every available bit of tarmac has a motorhome on it. Fireworks and parties everywhere. In peak season the town is alive with buskers and general bustle.

Once your sick of that you can indeed head across the quieter lake Bourges or head north towards Les Gets and on towards Lake Leman. I would suggest you check out www.campingcar-infos.com for likely spots to stay over on up that way. We did it in 2013 and there are some superb places to visit up that way.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Barry, i thought you liked untouristic unspoilt places  
I suppose, what turned us off, was that we literally could not even find a parking place, even for just a few minutes  
And the aire was rammed, with a camper even square wheeled for the duration on the dump  the owner was even washing his hair with a hosepipe over the drain  
Lac Leman is nice, with a nice ACSI just over in Switzerland 8) 
I suppose every place has it's fans, otherwise there would be no body there! :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I do like the out of the way places but sometimes its nice to dive into the tourist track and Annecy for me has a great atmosphere in the height of summer. I remember when we first visited in 2009 on Bastile day we ended up parking outside a college that was closed for summer and late at night we went down to the public beach full of beer and wine for some chips and a late night drunken swim. It was barmy hot and there were still loads of people about and in the lake.

What I like about places like that in peak season is the atmosphere and the fact that everyone is there with the sole purpose of having a good time. The Ardeche in July at Pont D'Arc was similar.

The main aire is indeed rubbish but in peak season they open a few others which are equally as crap but Lathuile is never packed and I love it.

Of course the great thing about a motorhome is that once your sick of the crowds its very easy within half an hour to head off and find your own peace and quiet even in July.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We also love Annecy but have never been in high season. The Saturday market there is fabulous.
There is a nice quiet ACSI site about half way down the lake - Au Solitude due Lac. It's more like a CL really, just bigger and no bars or restaurant. 
If you have cycles there is a good cycle path all along the lake on the old railway line and lovely walks along the lakeside which can be accessed straight from the site.

Cazzie.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry just realised you can't use ACSI in August!!

Cazzie.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Use the aire at Lathuile. Then take the bus into town, that's what we did last July. I quite liked the bustle and liveliness of the town in the Summer, although we normally steer well clear of the tourist places. You can also stroll down to the lake for a swim from the aire. Go in the morning as it's pretty busy after 1pm.


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Cazzie said:


> - Au Solitude due Lac.
> Cazzie.


Thanks, this is our reserve choice for our 5 days by the lake.


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Cazzie* 
_- Au Solitude due Lac.
Cazzie._

This now our campsite for 5 days as our other choice was fully booked.

We have the added bonus that the new head at my son's school has decided to break 5 days earlier. I have paid the additional Euro Tunnel fee and we now have 26 days in France, but almost no leave left on our return !!

Have taken on board the earlier campsite and Aire recommendations. We are trying to maximize our Aire experience. Just had a solar panel fitted for lengthier Aire stays. Two Aires we are considering are Les Deux Alpes as it is a short trip from Alpe d'huez and the Aire at Dole as there is a waterpark present and it is on route to Annecy.

Anyone been to these Aires, any other recommendations for our growing list.

Thanks


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

" Aires we are considering are Les Deux Alpes"


Ordinary gravel/tarmac carpark. half a mile from the centre, approx. 7 euro per night, we've never stopped but nice for a visit


tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Further, try Oz, it's a ski centre with excellent access to Alpe d'Huez, loads of parking, with shops etc.


tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

swanny65 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cazzie*
> _- Au Solitude due Lac.
> Cazzie._
> ...


Well you can pass through the Jura department from Dole to Annecy. Definitely worth a stop there. Comte and Morbier cheese. Big rolling green mountains, lots of picturesque lakes and some good wild spots and aires. Superb walking and it wont be over busy.

There is some info on our blog for 2013 about 2 thirds down this page.

https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2013


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We were at Alp de Huez in February. If you like walking (you can see the trails in one of the photos) it is one of the ski resorts with year round facilities, ie the chairlifts run to take you up high, swimming pool, good selection of shops etc. The aire itself has good views if you can get a space at the far (southerly) end, otherwise it is a carpark with only views up. If you are feeling wealthy take a flight in the plane on the adjacent runway about €80 each (?) for half an hour.

It's a long way up even for a ski resort.

Kev


----------

